# Now you see me... now you don't



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

Good Camouflage for a Porsche and a Detailer on a Snowy morning...


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice......
Looks a tad chilly though!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

not good having to detail in this weather

i cant even wash my van cause the tap is froze


----------



## adam91 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looks freezing, I washed the car and van yesterday and it was absolutely baltic!
Snow Foam ended up freezing in the driveway lol


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

My teeth are chattering just looking at the pic lol


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

baltic but looks great :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

haa classic. I was doing a winter prep on a corsa on saturday and the foam froze as soon as it hit the car lol!!


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

What type of foam lance are you using?, im looking something like this with a bottle to use on a commercial power hose


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

He uses heated water so he's fine lol.


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

LJB said:


> What type of foam lance are you using?, im looking something like this with a bottle to use on a commercial power hose


Got it online from ASPW.CO.UK - very helpful people. They shipped it over to Ireland very quickly. It was only because I didn't have time to be ringing local suppliers, etc. Drop them a line, ask for the "brass" fitting PW Foam Gun. Standard fitting size is 22mil.

Edit - I switched to a larger generic bottle. The one it comes with is half the size.


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

BrianS said:


> Got it online from ASPW.CO.UK - very helpful people. They shipped it over to Ireland very quickly. It was only because I didn't have time to be ringing local suppliers, etc. Drop them a line, ask for the "brass" fitting PW Foam Gun. Standard fitting size is 22mil.
> 
> Edit - I switched to a larger generic bottle. The one it comes with is half the size.


Thanks very much I give them a call :thumb:


----------

